# Mission Accomplished, and then..



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

My husband and I have been married for 10 years and have 4 children. (AGES 6, 4, 2, AND 1) Obviously, we have a healthy sex life. However, one thing has been escaping me my entire life. I have an extremely difficult time achieving orgasm during intercourse. My husband is very talented when it comes to giving me oral, I often will orgasm at least twice each time. I am very grateful for what I have in regards to that and I make sure that he knows just how grateful..  

Last night, we were making love and I was about to have my 3rd orgasm of the night. I was in reverse cowgirl when I was about to reach my 3rd orgasm when our bedframe broke. One of the metal supports bent and caused the bed to partially collapse. When it happened, I slid down almost off the bed and he slid right down with me. I am not sure how, but we ended up in doggie style. I told him to just keep going and I was about to reach it again and our 6 year old knocks on the door and is trying to open a locked door. He asks if everything is okay through the door and we told him everything is fine and go back to bed, which he did. However, as you can well imagine the mood was ruined. 

I am soooo frustrated that I could scream. I can't believe this happened. My poor husband had yet to orgasm, so I told him to just finish himself off. He had a look of disappointment on his face.... LOL


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Never skimp on the cost when it comes to bedroom furniture. 

It just isn't worth it.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband and I have been married for 10 years and have 4 children. (AGES 6, 4, 2, AND 1) Obviously, we have a healthy sex life. However, one thing has been escaping me my entire life. I have an extremely difficult time achieving orgasm during intercourse. My husband is very talented when it comes to giving me oral, I often will orgasm at least twice each time. I am very grateful for what I have in regards to that and I make sure that he knows just how grateful..
> 
> Last night, we were making love and I was about to have my 3rd orgasm of the night. I was in reverse cowgirl when I was about to reach my 3rd orgasm when our bedframe broke. One of the metal supports bent and caused the bed to partially collapse. When it happened, I slid down almost off the bed and he slid right down with me. I am not sure how, but we ended up in doggie style. I told him to just keep going and I was about to reach it again and our 6 year old knocks on the door and is trying to open a locked door. He asks if everything is okay through the door and we told him everything is fine and go back to bed, which he did. However, as you can well imagine the mood was ruined.
> 
> I am soooo frustrated that I could scream. I can't believe this happened. My poor husband had yet to orgasm, so I told him to just finish himself off. He had a look of disappointment on his face.... LOL



OMG you poor thing! I'm LOLing only because H and I have broken our bed frame twice over 20 years... so I know what that's like haha. And we didn't stop either 
When the kids interrupt though that's a definite mood killer....they are clueless though.

Funny story, my H and I are having issues and sleeping apart right now and my 11 year old and I were snuggling at bedtime the other night and he tells me very seriously "maybe you and dad need to, you know, have intercourse and things will get better.... I mean it's been 11 years. That's a long time." He thought the last time was his conception, LOL. So cute! I just said that wasn't an issue.... He thinks he would have heard us, but he's walked in at least a dozen times without figuring it out... thank god for covers and quick reflexes! LOL.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Put your mattress on the floor. It's safer.


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> OMG you poor thing! I'm LOLing only because H and I have broken our bed frame twice over 20 years... so I know what that's like haha. And we didn't stop either
> When the kids interrupt though that's a definite mood killer....they are clueless though.
> 
> Funny story, my H and I are having issues and sleeping apart right now and my 11 year old and I were snuggling at bedtime the other night and he tells me very seriously "maybe you and dad need to, you know, have intercourse and things will get better.... I mean it's been 11 years. That's a long time." He thought the last time was his conception, LOL. So cute! I just said that wasn't an issue.... He thinks he would have heard us, but he's walked in at least a dozen times without figuring it out... thank god for covers and quick reflexes! LOL.


I have never heard an 11 year old talk like that... Lol


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Put your mattress on the floor. It's safer.


That is where it is currently.. lol


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

caruso said:


> Never skimp on the cost when it comes to bedroom furniture.
> 
> It just isn't worth it.


Obviously we learned that.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I was about to reach my 3rd orgasm when our bedframe broke.


Our family had broken a few doors in the house to the point where all the screws in the hinges were stripped. I wasn't sure what I was going to do to fix it until I tried hot glue one day. Something about metal brackets, wood, and hot glue make a magical recipe. You'll need a torch to heat the bracket and an ice cube to set it. Once it is in place the only thing getting it back apart it a torch!

I can grab the doors and swing on them, and believe it or not, the hot glue has held tight for over five years.

Badsanta


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> My husband and I have been married for 10 years and have 4 children. (AGES 6, 4, 2, AND 1) Obviously, we have a healthy sex life. However, one thing has been escaping me my entire life. I have an extremely difficult time achieving orgasm during intercourse. My husband is very talented when it comes to giving me oral, I often will orgasm at least twice each time. I am very grateful for what I have in regards to that and I make sure that he knows just how grateful..
> 
> Last night, we were making love and I was about to have my 3rd orgasm of the night. I was in reverse cowgirl when I was about to reach my 3rd orgasm when our bedframe broke. One of the metal supports bent and caused the bed to partially collapse. When it happened, I slid down almost off the bed and he slid right down with me. I am not sure how, but we ended up in doggie style. I told him to just keep going and I was about to reach it again and our 6 year old knocks on the door and is trying to open a locked door. He asks if everything is okay through the door and we told him everything is fine and go back to bed, which he did. However, as you can well imagine the mood was ruined.
> 
> I am soooo frustrated that I could scream. I can't believe this happened. My poor husband had yet to orgasm, so I told him to just finish himself off. He had a look of disappointment on his face.... LOL


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

When it comes to wild sex, i never take up the risk to do it on the bed which has only four wooden legs. A bed with a storage compartment is more sturdy in that case and NEVER make any noise. We have sex for satisfaction and I would never compromise on such things in life. 

I rather prefer doing on the floor or in the couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

IndianApple said:


> When it comes to wild sex, i never take up the risk to do it on the bed which has only four wooden legs. A bed with a storage compartment is more sturdy in that case and NEVER make any noise. We have sex for satisfaction and I would never compromise on such things in life.
> 
> I rather prefer doing on the floor or in the couch.
> 
> ...


I would hardly call what we were doing wild sex. What we did on our honeymoon, now that was wild sex. Lol


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> OMG you poor thing! I'm LOLing only because H and I have broken our bed frame twice over 20 years... so I know what that's like haha. And we didn't stop either
> When the kids interrupt though that's a definite mood killer....they are clueless though.
> 
> Funny story, my H and I are having issues and sleeping apart right now and my 11 year old and I were snuggling at bedtime the other night and he tells me very seriously "maybe you and dad need to, you know, have intercourse and things will get better.... I mean it's been 11 years. That's a long time." He thought the last time was his conception, LOL. So cute! I just said that wasn't an issue.... He thinks he would have heard us, but he's walked in at least a dozen times without figuring it out... thank god for covers and quick reflexes! LOL.


Have you ever had a situation where you didn't stop when you were walked in on? Perhaps not your children?


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I would hardly call what we were doing wild sex. What we did on our honeymoon, now that was wild sex. Lol




In that case, I would like to ask, how do you satisfy your hubby with blowjobs ? I am 38 now but still havent received mind-blowing blowjobs in my whole life..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

IndianApple said:


> In that case, I would like to ask, how do you satisfy your hubby with blowjobs ? I am 38 now but still havent received mind-blowing blowjobs in my whole life..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use two hands and get very enthusiastic with my mouth. How else is it supposed to be done? LOL


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

IndianApple said:


> I rather prefer doing on the floor or in the couch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so miss having sex on the couch, table, kitchen counter, dining room chairs...etc. With 4 kids and two of them teenagers we are never alone and they are always awake.

I love my kids, but I can't wait to have an empty house again. 

Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> I use two hands and get very enthusiastic with my mouth. How else is it supposed to be done? LOL




I have been watching porn videos lately and i have a fantasy that someone would give me mind-blowing blowjobs... may be doing something unique which will make me really high !!! Rather, on top of the world. You said you become enthusiastic with your mouth... right ? Could you please elaborate ? May be your description will help me explain her to do the way you said it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> I so miss having sex on the couch, table, kitchen counter, dining room chairs...etc. With 4 kids and two of them teenagers we are never alone and they are always awake.
> 
> I love my kids, but I can't wait to have an empty house again.
> 
> Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk




It is more fun to have a quicky when kids are at home and you suddenly have a die-hard urge to have sex. Like grabbing her quickly from behind while she is cooking in the kitchen and unhooking her bra in no time by putting my hand inside her top. She get the signal of what I want but she cant do it with kids in the house. I just whisper in her ear,"dare if u hook ur bra because there is lot more to come". Then I go to the living room to check what the kids are doing. And i again quickly enter the kitchen to grab her breasts within the top from behind while she her hands are busy cooking. But this time her bumbs can feel my erect penis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> I so miss having sex on the couch, table, kitchen counter, dining room chairs...etc. With 4 kids and two of them teenagers we are never alone and they are always awake.
> 
> I love my kids, but I can't wait to have an empty house again.
> 
> Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


If you had the house to yourself for an entire weekend, what would you like to do and how?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

With 4 kids running around, quickies in the bathroom are the best. Bending her over the bathroom counter works well. We also utilize the back seat of my truck a lot. Thank heavens for grandparents that live nearby and allow us to go to a hotel/concert once a month or so.

Her kids have walked in us twice. Her 8 year old D caught us on the couch with her on top. The D told her grandma the next day that mommy was going to have a baby! lol


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> With 4 kids running around, quickies in the bathroom are the best. Bending her over the bathroom counter works well. We also utilize the back seat of my truck a lot. Thank heavens for grandparents that live nearby and allow us to go to a hotel/concert once a month or so.
> 
> Her kids have walked in us twice. Her 8 year old D caught us on the couch with her on top. The D told her grandma the next day that mommy was going to have a baby! lol


That is the kind of thing that h wants, but I don't. I don't want to feel cheap. I make him work for it. Ha ha ha


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> That is the kind of thing that h wants, but I don't. I don't want to feel cheap. I make him work for it. Ha ha ha




Yeah getting caught is actually embarassing. Kids have infinite questions to ask and they do the same when we get caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> If you had the house to yourself for an entire weekend, what would you like to do and how?


Have sex in every room possible.. Lol

Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> Have sex in every room possible.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


Any particular position or room? Piece of furniture? I have always wanted to make love in the pouring rain.. lol


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> Have sex in every room possible.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk




She has also asked "how"... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

